# Exterior door trim pediment material?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The screen door would be attached to the wooden door frame. Neither material, plastic or urethane will hold the weight of the door.
Ron


----------



## Houchens (Nov 7, 2010)

*Exterior door trim pediment*

Hello Bob22,
I'm in the process of home improvement and I would like to know where did you purchase the exterior door trim (Pilaster & Pediment) from? (Home Depot, Lowe's or Custom Made)? I been surfing the web with no luck. I like your attached picture of your door. 
Thank you 
:thumbup:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Houchens said:


> Hello Bob22,
> I'm in the process of home improvement and I would like to know where did you purchase the exterior door trim (Pilaster & Pediment) from? (Home Depot, Lowe's or Custom Made)? I been surfing the web with no luck. I like your attached picture of your door.
> Thank you
> :thumbup:


Any lumberyard.
Ron


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I looked up what I wanted at fypon site and then ordered via Lowe's or HD, I can't remember which. Final shown after new door and rotted sill replacement. Pic attached.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Geez, nice job, it looks really good.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice job
Fypon makes some cool stuff.

Now cover that outlet box before it gets soaked.....:wink:


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks; the outlet box has a clear plastic cover on it; picture is a bit deceiving.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

bob22 said:


> Thanks; the outlet box has a clear plastic cover on it; picture is a bit deceiving.


oh yeah
One of the new Butt uglies that the codes are requiring...geez


----------



## stee1work (May 28, 2013)

Really nice job Bob.

I just wanted to throw a quick thanks for what those door parts are called,
Pediments and Pilasters !

I never knew what they were called, and have been searching the web for their name so I can now search for them and replace my ugly rotted one over my front door.

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------

